# Goodyear "Wings Reliance" bicycle question



## Ron M. (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all,


      I recently picked up a Wings Reliance bicycle made for the Goodyear tire and rubber company, and I'd like to find out when it was made. The bottom of the frame is numbered 21389 GY, and is also stamped with J9.  Any ideas?


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 2, 2012)

I have an idea...Post a picture (heh)

Hey Welcome In.


----------



## Ron M. (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll try to post a picture or two when I figure out how to operate my new camera. Right now I've got the bike taken apart for clean up, so be patient.


----------



## Sulley (Aug 3, 2012)

I found this, says its made by Colson.Click on the pictures there are three of them. Sulley

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/colson-bicycle-1


----------



## c weinberger (Aug 22, 2012)

*History of  Wings Reliance bicycle  for restoration purpose*

I have an old family Goodyear Wings Reliance bike that needs attention. Would love to find information on the bike but have had a tough time finding any. Can anybody direct me? Thanks!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 23, 2012)

Post some pix if you can. From the badge name and the serial number you posted it sounds like a Colson built bike for Good year dated 1939. A basic model.


----------



## c weinberger (Sep 8, 2012)

*RE: Wings Reliance bicycle  by Goodyear*

I have finally been able to get some picture of the name plate, serial #, & frame. Hopefully someone can direct me to information on what this bike originally looked like. It is in pretty rough shape but it is a piece of my family history I would like to put back into good working order. From where I removed the paint  to see the serial #, it looks as thought the original paint color was red. Would that be true? Please see attached photos to help me. Thanks!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 8, 2012)

That's not Colson. perhaps a shelby


----------



## c weinberger (Sep 8, 2012)

*How to tell which it is? Shelby ? Colson? other?*

Do you know of any sources I could use to search?


----------



## PatrickConnolly (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in the same boat here. Just picked up a wings reliance. Would like to find resources for finding out what year it is. And what is colson and Shelby? Please elaborate. I feel there is knowledge in this forum. Please share. Thanks!


----------



## c weinberger (Sep 9, 2012)

*The search for information continues*

I will be only happy to share any information I can when & if it becomes available. I love the search but feel as though I have hit a wall...ready to start climbing again though!


----------



## elginkid (Sep 9, 2012)

It appears to be a prewar Shelby frame, (Shelby and Colson were both Ohio Manufacturers, from Shelby, and Elyria respectively)  The chainring is classic Shelby, but while the double top tubes fit with the normal Shelby geometry for their double bar roadsters, that frame style usually has a split top tube that goes around the seat tube, whereas this appears to have just a plain flat rear stay.  Is this older, before they split the tube, later, when it didn't matter for a non high end bike, or just a less expensive frame variant that was sourced by Goodyear?

Wes


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the first shelby built goodyear I've heard of! Most of the prewar models were made by Colson. But, this frame is obviously different. Here is a pic of a 37 long wheelbase and 39 swb Colson frames:




After WWII, Westfield took over making goodyears, at least into the early 60s, I have a '62.


----------

